# stuck?



## RootMonkee (Dec 25, 2011)

im stuck in roaming and when i *228 it says verizon and i go threw uscellular, how do i get it back ???

im running stock firmware on my mes..


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

perhaps you have the incorrect stock version. if you (somewhat) recently acquired the phone (new) then eh09 is probably what you would need.


----------



## RootMonkee (Dec 25, 2011)

im running eh09.... and it is the same stock i have always used in odin. to flash back to







i also tried to go back to froyo and its the same thing


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought i got stuck in roaming but it was just uscc's somewhat questionable service lol

Sent from my KangedMez


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

you have "efs clear" checked?


----------



## RootMonkee (Dec 25, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> you have "efs clear" checked?


idk how do i check???


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

RootMonkee said:


> idk how do i check???


When your flashing froyo or EH09 with Odin check the EFS clear box.

After phone boots up then *228

(I've actually had to do it twice to get it to work.)


----------



## RootMonkee (Dec 25, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> When your flashing froyo or EH09 with Odin check the EFS clear box.
> 
> After phone boots up then *228
> 
> (I've actually had to do it twice to get it to work.)


it worked  thnk u


----------

